# Craigslist lab/golden mixes. Alabama



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Look how precious! If I had room, I would snag them in a heartbeat. The look like my past golden/lab mix.

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/pet/716538752.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are gorgeous and I hope they end up in a great furever home.


----------

